# [fotd]: after tonight, you don't have to look up at the stars



## lipshock (Oct 4, 2008)

I am trying to make a conscious effort in using the gross amount of makeup I have, so here's another simple look for you lovelies!  :]







*BEFORE FINISHING THE REST OF MAKEUP, HAIR, & CLOTHES.*





*MmM, UNBLENDED EYESHADOW IS SO HOT.*


*HAIR, MAKEUP, & OUTFIT COMPLETE!
PUT ON A CHEESY SMILE AND GO!  :]*










*AH, THAT'S BETTER!
*


*eyes:*
+ udpp
+ texture e/s
+ sketch e/s
+ nocturnelle e/s
+ sharkskin shadestick
+ contrast e/s
+ carbon & black tied e/s
+ tete-a-tint e/s
+ L'OREAL lineur intense
+ #7 lashes
+ plushlash mascara

*cheeks:*
+ FAFI hipness blush
+ new vegas msf

*lips:*
+ cork lipliner
+ siss l/s
+ lightswitch 3Dglass


----------



## l1onqueen (Oct 4, 2008)

Love your FOTD's! U rock


----------



## rbella (Oct 4, 2008)

You are so gorgeous, I hate you just a little bit.  But, only because I'm jealous.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_




*MmM, UNBLENDED EYESHADOW IS SO HOT.*_

 
I LOVE this pic!  That is hot.  The hair, the "unblended" eyeshadow, the lips, EVERYTHING.


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 4, 2008)

You are so gorgeous & I love your brows!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Oct 4, 2008)

you...must...post....more!!! once daily! I INSIST!


----------



## Kitface (Oct 4, 2008)

Damn, you're so pretty! Ahh, I love your shirt! And your eyebrows are so fierce!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Oct 4, 2008)

Well now see, I just don't know what else to say besides this is just too hot for words! I'm loving the hair too.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

*faints*  You are just so beautiful it hurts!  

Love the look and love the attitude. ;-)


----------



## Penn (Oct 4, 2008)

you're so gorgeous! and i love your hair


----------



## joey444 (Oct 4, 2008)

I love your eyebrows!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 4, 2008)

Love everything! Especially the blue plaid jacket! SO CUTE!


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 4, 2008)

LOVE IT!

AS always!!

The eyebrows are HOT.

Your rockin the Siss l/s,speaking of which I need to restock on mine!! lol.


----------



## laperle (Oct 4, 2008)

you are gorgeous... i want siss, now!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 4, 2008)

You are HOOOOOOOOT woman! Post more, it's an order!

Plus I want your eyebrows, they're SO perfect! Any tips?


----------



## PinkPearl (Oct 4, 2008)

i agree with everyone! this is a sexy look, please post more!!!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 4, 2008)

This whole look is absolute perfection!　Ｌｏｖｅ　ｔｈｅ　ｈａｉｒ！


----------



## RobinG (Oct 4, 2008)

Very pretty. I need to stop in the store soon. I havent been to a MAC store/counter in over 9 months.


----------



## smaxwell01 (Oct 4, 2008)

You are Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 4, 2008)

>_< oh god, I'm totally stealing this look.

and your hair is FABULOUS!


----------



## elmo1026 (Oct 4, 2008)

i luv love it. OMG I AM SO JEALOUS.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 4, 2008)

I love your FOTDs!  Great job!!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 4, 2008)

Wowowow! You are seriously pretty. I think this is my most favorite FOTD from you ever. I love the eye makeup, the lips, the brows, the hair and that cute shirt too


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 4, 2008)

*le sigh*

You are just so freaking gorgeous!  And I always love your makeup.


----------



## lipshock (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* 

 
_This whole look is absolute perfection!　Ｌｏｖｅ　ｔｈｅ　ｈａｉｒ！_

 
Well, I wouldn't say perfection but thank you!  :]  I actually did my own hair.  The cut, the colour on the top and the highlights.  It was a strenuous day but in the end, I like the end result!  :]


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_i luv love it. OMG I AM SO JEALOUS._

 
Don't be jealous!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_>_< oh god, I'm totally stealing this look.

and your hair is FABULOUS!_

 
And when you do, you better post pictures!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_You are so gorgeous, I hate you just a little bit.  But, only because I'm jealous._

 
Then I guess I can hate you, just a little bit, too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I LOVE this pic!  That is hot.  The hair, the "unblended" eyeshadow, the lips, EVERYTHING._

 
Thanks, Azia.  It's weird though because it looks like my head is floating magically away from my neck.  Even my BF noticed and was like, "it looks a little weird."


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Love everything! Especially the blue plaid jacket! SO CUTE!_

 
It's actually a dress but thanks so much!  Gotta love Forever21!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_LOVE IT!

AS always!!

The eyebrows are HOT.

Your rockin the Siss l/s,speaking of which I need to restock on mine!! lol._

 
Your latest FOTDs actually made me break out Siss again.  It was collecting dust in my shelves and I've really been wanting to do a nude lip -- my fave kind of lip!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_You are HOOOOOOOOT woman! Post more, it's an order!

Plus I want your eyebrows, they're SO perfect! Any tips?_

 
I'll try to!  But concealer is the biggest thing when it comes to my brows.  I always rim their shape with a concealer 1-2 shades lighter than my skintone.  It cleans up the shape and really defines the browbone.  :]  Easy-peasy but looks amazing!


----------



## neonbright (Oct 4, 2008)

Love the look, and I love the makeup...


----------



## lipshock (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Wowowow! You are seriously pretty. I think this is my most favorite FOTD from you ever. I love the eye makeup, the lips, the brows, the hair and that cute shirt too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw, that means a lot to me.  Thank you so much!  I am working on improving my technique and junk -- I'm glad you liked it!

The shirt is actually a dress.  I call it my lumberjack dress.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_*le sigh*

You are just so freaking gorgeous!  And I always love your makeup._

 
Why the sigh?  You're gorgeous, too!


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 4, 2008)

fav look from you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

DAMN!!! you look so hot in these photos!! Love the HAIR!!!


----------



## chocobon (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Ladybug, 
How are you?? Love this look very pretty as usual


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 4, 2008)

loving the new hair color


----------



## nikkinicole (Oct 4, 2008)

You're GORGEOUS,
and I love your hair
<3


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 4, 2008)

gaaawd. i'm so jealous!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 4, 2008)

You are so beautiful!


----------



## nunu (Oct 5, 2008)

You are sooo beautiful Nicky!!

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this look and i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too!


----------



## lipshock (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_Hey Ladybug, 
How are you?? Love this look very pretty as usual_

 
Pretty lady, I'm doing well!  Just trying to make it through this hellish semester.  :]  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_You are sooo beautiful Nicky!!

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this look and i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too!_

 
You know I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 you, chica!  It looks like I might be coming to England for Thanksgiving!  Tell me you'll be around?  We can go party together!


----------



## shootout (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, you are insanely gorgeous.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 5, 2008)

*swoon*


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 5, 2008)

Effing bomb eyebrows,girly.


----------



## animacani (Oct 5, 2008)

I love your fotds! You have to start making tutorials again!! Pleaaaaseeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  *puppyeyes*


----------



## animacani (Oct 5, 2008)

I love your fotds! You have to start making tutorials again!! Pleaaaaseeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *puppyeyes*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 5, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Sushi. (Oct 5, 2008)

you are so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## midget (Oct 5, 2008)

beautiful! I miss you on youtube


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 6, 2008)

this look is so fab! I love the "unblended" look and your nude lips especially. (siss rocks!) hehe. very cute. oh and your eyebrows are super hot! reminds me that I need to go in and get mine done sometime soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and the "lumberkack" dress is SUPER cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## animacani (Oct 6, 2008)

I loove your shirt by the way!! Where is it from?


----------



## n_c (Oct 6, 2008)

LOVE it!


----------



## lipshock (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_I love your fotds! You have to start making tutorials again!! Pleaaaaseeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *puppyeyes*_

 
Haha.  Truthfully, there are others who are way better than me so I'm not so sure.  :]  But, I guess I'll have to see.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midget* 

 
_beautiful! I miss you on youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You, my dear, are beautiful!  I love your contact lenses!  They really suit you!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_this look is so fab! I love the "unblended" look and your nude lips especially. (siss rocks!) hehe. very cute. oh and your eyebrows are super hot! reminds me that I need to go in and get mine done sometime soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and the "lumberkack" dress is SUPER cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3_

 
Siss is the cat's ass!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My eyebrows are a H.A.M. without makeup.  The makeup is what makes them look like that.  Trust me, on a daily basis, catch me in the supermarket -- they definitely do not look like that!  LOL!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_I loove your shirt by the way!! Where is it from?_

 
Hey animacani!  Thanks so much!  But it's actually a dress and I got it from Forever21 -- the last size small (haha!).  I think it's still available on the website though.  I think they have it under Gingham Dress, or something like that.


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Oct 7, 2008)

My goodness... you are just so beautiful!!  Such a pretty look!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 7, 2008)

Your skills are the best!! I love it!!


----------



## moonlit (Oct 8, 2008)

please please do an eyebrow tut..It is soooo perfect..I can never get my eye brows half as nice as yours


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 9, 2008)

ur too gorgeous...im jelly lol this look is beautiful...nd i must say im loving the hair very much


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_please please do an eyebrow tut..It is soooo perfect..I can never get my eye brows half as nice as yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  i second that, 
i absolutely love your brows!!! i would love some guidance


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Oct 9, 2008)

GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! Dont take this the wrong way but you remind me of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sooooooooooooooooo FREAKIN CUTE lol


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 10, 2008)

You're so stunning, I LOVE your fotd's. Seriously, post more!!!


----------



## joshuasebastien (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW. You are absolutely gorgeous and your makeup is equally great.


----------



## awomanofthelord (Oct 10, 2008)

You are a beauty!!!


----------



## animacani (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_!
Hey animacani! Thanks so much! But it's actually a dress and I got it from Forever21 -- the last size small (haha!). I think it's still available on the website though. I think they have it under Gingham Dress, or something like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh , hahah!! Thanks! And no  , your the best! At least start making tutorials here on specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just started watching your videos when you stopped =(


----------



## annie333 (Oct 10, 2008)

You have the happiest face I've ever seen.  Stunning.  That smile should be bottled and sold as an anti-depressant!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Oct 13, 2008)

Love your FOTD's. I really wish you could give exact placement of shadows since you arent into tuts these days pretty woman. Oh well a girl can dream..I have some of the colors tete a tint but would love to see how you made it work in this look...


----------



## lipshock (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annie333* 

 
_You have the happiest face I've ever seen.  Stunning.  That smile should be bottled and sold as an anti-depressant!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That is probably the BEST compliment anyone has ever given to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am extremely self conscious about my gap, so it's a daily struggle with me.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicoleh619* 

 
_Love your FOTD's. I really wish you could give exact placement of shadows since you arent into tuts these days pretty woman. Oh well a girl can dream..I have some of the colors tete a tint but would love to see how you made it work in this look..._

 
I guess I'll have to start doing that.  :]  In this one, the placement is:
udpp all over the eye area, stopping just below the browbone.
texture in and above crease, stopping right at the browbone.  then sketch is applied right in the crease and blended up into the texture, making sure NOT to completely cover texture up though as I want a gradual fade from the crease colours to my brow highlight.  I added nocturnelle over the sketch to give it a more purple colour (you could skip this).  then sharkskin shadestick all over the lid with contrast packed over top.  to smoke it out a bit more, I added carbon & black tied to the outer corner and crease -- which you can tell is totally not blended well.  then, I used tete-a-tint as my browbone highlight as I wanted it to be matte and somewhat blend into my skintone -- didn't want anything too stark or shimmery. . it keeps all the focus on the lower eye.  sketch and nocturnelle are also smudged underneath the lower lashes.  :]  I hope this helps!​


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 13, 2008)

so pretty! Love your hair and makeup!


----------



## Ebonyone (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing. I dig your eye/eyebrow and love your nude lips. You are great advertising for that lipstick!


----------



## imatocophobic (Oct 22, 2008)

you are too pretty! and can i just say that i LOVE LOVE LOVE your eyebrows! good job!


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 22, 2008)

i looooove this! you are so cute!

& i love that song <3


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 22, 2008)

You're gorgeous!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, beautiful  looking good as usually


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 6, 2008)

Um, you're gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

           Originally Posted by *nicoleh619* 

 
_Love your FOTD's. I really wish you could give exact placement of shadows since you arent into tuts these days pretty woman. Oh well a girl can dream..I have some of the colors tete a tint but would love to see how you made it work in this look..._







 I guess I'll have to start doing that.  :]  In this one, the placement is:udpp all over the eye area, stopping just below the browbone.
texture in and above crease, stopping right at the browbone. then sketch is applied right in the crease and blended up into the texture, making sure NOT to completely cover texture up though as I want a gradual fade from the crease colours to my brow highlight. I added nocturnelle over the sketch to give it a more purple colour (you could skip this). then sharkskin shadestick all over the lid with contrast packed over top. to smoke it out a bit more, I added carbon & black tied to the outer corner and crease -- which you can tell is totally not blended well. then, I used tete-a-tint as my browbone highlight as I wanted it to be matte and somewhat blend into my skintone -- didn't want anything too stark or shimmery. . it keeps all the focus on the lower eye. sketch and nocturnelle are also smudged underneath the lower lashes. :] I hope this helps!

I soooooooooooooo appreciate this detail from you!!! You don't even know. I will try this look as I do own pretty much all the colors. I LOVE texture, sketch, and nocturnelle omg pure love but you've given me a way to work tete a tint in there. I'm glad so many people comment..You can see you are adored and missed! And yes you TOTALLY helped me so THANK YOU again and again. ​


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 7, 2008)

you are so beautiful!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 7, 2008)

omg this is hotness you used alot of my fav e/s


----------



## MACisME (Nov 9, 2008)

hey lets switch bodies and faces. i want to be ya!


----------



## caitlin1593 (Nov 9, 2008)

you are absolutely GORGEOUS!
love this look and LOVE the plaid shirt! haha where did you get it?


----------



## lipshock (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_you are absolutely GORGEOUS!
love this look and LOVE the plaid shirt! haha where did you get it? _

 

Thank you so much!

It's a dress, a short one, but a dress.  I got it from Forever 21 a couple of months ago.  :]


----------



## lipshock (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_hey lets switch bodies and faces. i want to be ya!_

 

I'm down because you're super hot!


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

you are just too gorgeous!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 27, 2008)

Hoottt!


----------



## devin (Nov 28, 2008)

beautiful! You carved those brows!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 28, 2008)

I love it! You're really pretty.


----------



## yasmeslem (Nov 28, 2008)

you are sooo pretty !!
love your hair


----------



## ecberger (Nov 28, 2008)

lovely! and i wannnt your haaair<3


----------



## circe221 (Nov 28, 2008)

Beautiful! You look like a model!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 28, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 15, 2008)

YOU are the reason I started wearing SISS (your old youtube videos)

It is my fave lipstick and goes with just about every look.  

Nice FOTD


----------



## x3_kimchee (Jan 5, 2009)

SERIOUSLY!?!? you're like reaaaallly hot. 
& the makeup is fabulous too. :]


----------



## pharmchick60 (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful! Miss your tutorials.


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 8, 2009)

omg! you are SO PRETTY!!!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 9, 2009)

gorgeous! love your brows!


----------



## ellapink (Jan 9, 2009)

Oooooooohhhh sexay!

I love the eyebrows!


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 9, 2009)

god you are so gorgeous, like superstar gorgeous x


----------



## CGBee (Jan 11, 2009)

great look.
you are stunning...


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll try to! But concealer is the biggest thing when it comes to my brows. I always rim their shape with a concealer 1-2 shades lighter than my skintone. It cleans up the shape and really defines the browbone. :] Easy-peasy but looks amazing![/quote]


wow thats really cool! I might have to do that! Im just scared it wont look right on me. Looks fab on you!


----------



## Dulcemiel (Feb 12, 2009)

wow, gorgeous, simply perfect, thanks for posting!


----------



## natjotua (Feb 12, 2009)

your eyebrows are perfection!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 13, 2009)

you are SO stunning! i love the look, i love your hair, love your smile!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 13, 2009)

you are soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## ohshnappp (Feb 13, 2009)

You are gorgeous, girl!


----------



## Jackie O (Jan 15, 2010)

you are SO pretty! One of my youtube subscribers was telling me that I reminded her of someone named "beautyallure" and I kept thinking, who the heck is she talking about? Then another youtuber told me about how you used to be on youtube and you cancelled your account, etc etc. So someone directed me to this post so I could see who you were and I'm like WOW you're so pretty! Too bad you're not doing videos anymore!! Seriously! Youtube needs more of you dolls!


----------



## natalie647 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, awesome look! You've got such gorgeous hair!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 15, 2010)

girlie... you are so pretty, nice make up


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 15, 2010)

---double.. sorry


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 30, 2010)

Gorgeous!! You're absolutely stunningly beautiful!! 
Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------

